
Analyse Asia 83: The Five Major Events in Asia 2015 with Sameer Singh - bleongcw
https://analyse.asia/2015/12/30/episode-83-5-events-that-shook-asia-in-2015-with-sameer-singh/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Sameer Singh, author of Tech-Thoughts.net and senior industry
analysis manager of App Annie, joined our host in a two episodes arc
discussion on the five major events that shook Asia for the year of 2015 and
the predictions for the year of 2016. In the first part, we discuss the five
major events in Asia this year: (a) the surge of venture capital financing in
Asia and its implications, (b) SoftBank’s Pepper with Alibaba and Foxconn, (c)
the Nintendo-DeNA deal, (d) Xiaomi’s challenging year and (e) global
recognition of Wechat’s messaging platform and why Facebook is learning from
them to build their messaging app. We also added a short discussion on the
upcoming dawn of self-driving cars and examine its implications across Asia
from the on-demand taxi-hailing apps, the investors such as SoftBank, Tiger
Global and the car makers.

